# Latest addition to the family stable (second hand) bike for daughter.



## Beebo (17 Jan 2021)

We have just done our first ride on this new bike. A considerable upgrade for my 13 year old daughter who is used to heavy steel framed clunkers





It’s a Specialised Sirrus Elite.
Age unknown but probably 10 years old. It cost me £120. And I doubt it’s done more than 200 miles in it’s life.
Lovely light aluminium frame, carbon fork, alexrims, and tiagra group set. She was amazed at how much quicker it was.
A decent second hand bike is so much better than a bog standard new bike, and this should last her a long time.


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2021)

They're decent bikes built on a good frame. The only weakness tends to be the wheels, with AlexRims ones being bottom end.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jan 2021)

Goes to show there are some bargains still out there.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2021)

Beebo said:


> doubt it’s done more than 200 miles in it’s life


perfect used bike. they can be found if one has patience


----------



## Muddyfox (8 Feb 2021)

very nice, i bet your Daughter is chuffed to bits with it :-)


----------

